# Bin neu hier!



## Stefanie22 (27 Dez. 2010)

Ich sage mal "HALLO" an alle!

Bin die Stefanie und freue mich auf unser Zusammensein!

MfG.Stefanie


----------



## Katzun (27 Dez. 2010)

hallo Stefanie,

fühl dich herzlich willkommen und viel spaß bei uns

grüsse,
katzun


----------



## NAFFTIE (27 Dez. 2010)

hallöchen Stefanie 
ich schliess mich mal Katzun an . 
HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN AUF DEM BOARD


----------



## Stefanie22 (27 Dez. 2010)

DANKE für die nette Begrüßung!:WOW:

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Stefanie


----------



## walme (27 Dez. 2010)

Hallo Stefanie,

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen, Gruß walme


----------



## Claudia (27 Dez. 2010)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen auch von mir
habe es mal hierhin verschoben


----------



## michael54431 (27 Dez. 2010)

Willkommen hier


----------



## Spezi30 (27 Dez. 2010)

ui, ein weibliches Wesen hier...kommt selten vor. Willkommen hier und have fun :thumbup:


----------



## General (27 Dez. 2010)

Sei Willkommen Stefanie und viel Spaß auf CB


----------

